# Source for shorts/bibs for my 14yo daughter?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

My daughter is bean-pole skinny, but wants to get some decent cycling shorts/bibs. She has a 23" waist and 27" hips. She's about 5'4" tall.

Appreciate any info or insights - thanks!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Go to Team Estrogen, and then look up Louis Garneau Neo Power shorts. They are more straight though the hips than most women's shorts. A lot of more curvy women have to size-up.

If you call them, they will provide excellent service.

They are available in regular (very long) and short lengths. She'll probably want the shorter length if you decide to go with them. I use the regular, but my inseam is 33.5. 

Women's Shorts :: TeamEstrogen.com

Edit, I also suggest you post this question on their Forum. I'm sure you'll get a lot of recommendations.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

Agreed. I just bought some of those exact shorts a few weeks ago (Louis Garneau Neo Power). They are definitely a slimmer fit and very comfortable if that is what suits you. They are very nice shorts too, good quality.

I'll buy more of them for sure.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Kernyl said:


> Agreed. I just bought some of those exact shorts a few weeks ago (Louis Garneau Neo Power). They are definitely a slimmer fit and very comfortable if that is what suits you. They are very nice shorts too, good quality.
> 
> I'll buy more of them for sure.


Yeah - bought a pair for my daughter. She can just about turn around in them they are so loose. Tried a pair of "kids" shorts too, fit right width-wise, but too short.

"Geez, give that kid a sandwich!"

:thumbsup:


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Terry makes several styles in XS, but I'm not sure that they'd be small enough. Pearl Izumi makes a juniors short, but you're right, they're pretty short. Your best bet may be to talk to a tailor about alternations of a womens style...

+1 on the recommendations to call Team Estrogen and/or cross-post.

What about Boure's custom program? http://www.boure.com/customfit.html


----------

